# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Bãi đá Sông Hồng - Địa chỉ chụp ảnh cưới lý tưởng

## lunas2

Một vài năm trở lại đây, bãi đá sông Hồng được giới trẻ Hà Nội biết đến như một điểm đến lý tưởng bởi quang cảnh thơ mộng, hoang sơ với bãi cát trải dài, thảm cỏ xanh bát ngát, những cánh đồng lau um tùm và dòng sông Hồng mênh mang chảy về chân trời xa tắp… 








Bãi đá sông Hồng (phường Nhật Tân, quận Tây Hồ) là một khu vực bờ sông Hồng được kè đá từ thời nhà Mạc. Tuyến kè đá này được tu sửa vào triều vua Minh Mạng (thời Nguyễn) và người Pháp tái thiết trên quy mô lớn sau trận đại hồng thủy năm 1913, làm vỡ nhiều tuyến đê dọc sông Hồng.

Những bậc cao niên của làng Sù (phường Phú Thượng, Tây Hồ) vẫn còn ghi nhớ việc nhiều trai đinh của làng đã bị bắt đi làm kè đá sông Hồng và không ít người đã bỏ mạng. Người làng còn lưu truyền câu chuyện về một cặp vợ chồng trẻ mới cưới nhau thì người chồng bị lý trưởng bức đi làm kè.

Do còn trẻ, chưa có kinh nghiệm nên khi vác đá hộc từ thuyền đinh (thuyền buồm lớn chuyên chở đá), anh đã bị hai mạn thuyền do sóng đánh ép vào nhau nghiến nát xác. Người vợ trẻ, sau khi làm ma xong cho chồng đã ra nơi này tự đập đầu vào đá chết theo chồng. Người làng cảm thương đã quyên tiền lập đền thờ. Sau những biến động của lịch sử, ngôi đền không còn nữa.

Một vài năm trở lại đây, bãi đá sông Hồng đã được giới trẻ Hà Nội biết đến như một điểm đến lý tưởng bởi quang cảnh thơ mộng, hoang sơ với bãi cát trải dài, thảm cỏ xanh bát ngát, những cánh đồng lau um tùm và dòng sông Hồng mênh mang chảy về chân trời xa tắp…



>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Bãi đá Sông Hồng_

Cùng khám phá các địa điểm *đi chơi ở Hà Nội* - *di cho o Ha Noi*

----------


## nguyetnt

Thuờng theo lịch trình chụp ở Bãi đá Sông Hồng hoặc Đầm sen gần công viên nước, tiếp tục đi lên cầu long biên chụp

Phong cách chụp chủ yếu là bụi bặm, cá tính với nền sâu hút tạo chiều sâu cho ảnh, mầu sắc hơi ngả nâu của thanh cầu làm ảnh khá chất
Tuy nhiên phải trèo ra ngoài đường ray phải cẩn thận vì khá nguy hiểm






Địa chỉ: Cầu Long Biên, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cầu Long Biên_

----------


## namtuviet

ồ đẹp thật đấy, cảnh đẹp mà người mẫu cũng đẹp

----------


## nangmuadong

Những bức hình với cầu Long Biên lúc nào cũng đẹp cả. Mình thích cảnh này quá  :love struck:

----------


## lunas2

> ồ đẹp thật đấy, cảnh đẹp mà người mẫu cũng đẹp


ng bt k pải ng mấu    :hehe:

----------

